# Good Sized Dolphin



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Whats the closest you guys have caught some nice sized dolphin


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey, they closest i ever caught something over 25 lbs was just north of the avocet.

i closest i ever caught a dolphin was just south of the last bouy under a bucket.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have seen big dolphin off the pier


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My son caught a 27 lber about 8 miles out on some weeds. We were out of Destin headed for the timberholes when we saw him. Actually there was a pair and we both hooked up immediately and I lost mine after 2 jumps.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i caught what i consider a decent dolphin from navarre pier. we didnt weigh it, but i would guess it was every bit of 10 lbs. same summer day, there was probably 15-25 mahis caught.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

This thread is making me :hotsun!! Can't wait to get into some dolphin again!!! It's been months since I last had a tail-walker on!!...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya'll catch flipper!?!?!?!?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/16/2008)*Ya'll catch flipper!?!?!?!?


:toast GOOD ONE!!! :clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/16/2008)*Ya'll catch flipper!?!?!?!?


There were some*preppy*college-age girls around the docks in Destin last year that overheard us talking aboutcatching "dolphin" &they made a comment aboutus catching"Flipper". She even said she hates that Dolphinis on restaurant menus & that she doesn't dare eat it. I looked at her &just shook my head - LOL - Ididn't bother telling herthe difference. They weredefinately the joke of our day.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've seen shock in faces plenty of times. Sometimes I just let em' keep on believing "Damn...flipper be good"!!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

lol flipper be real good


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I know debris holds em, but can u get into them pretty good in the open water as well.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

27 lb. bull dolphin in 90 ft. of water


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

13lb cow, off the pier.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught a good 35 pounder on the flats yesterday...oke

-5 miles out from the pass!


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw a guy on Dauphin Island pier one day hook a dolphin (aka. flipper) on a Penn squidder. Needless to say the reel got so hot on the only run that the spool exploded:doh


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

de dedee.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

You can't keep porpoises?!! All this time.... Damn it!! I mean... I will have to inform my "friend" that that is not an acceptable practice.... All kidding aside though, did anyone see the video of the Japanese fisherman killing porpoises? Terrible!! Anyways, we've caught several good dolphin. The biggest I ever saw we lost about 20ft from the boat in 600ft of water while trolling for blues. He was a beauty!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah that crap in japan was something serious, i don't much care for dolphins but i'm definitely against that.


----------

